# Fire Up the quattro.... But Enough with the Acute Audi Scrutiny of 'Ashes to Ashes' Already



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you've missed it, the BBC's been running a period cop drama 'Ashes to Ashes' starring the original Audi Ur quattro for about a season now. In fact, the whole first run has aired even on that colony of a network BBC America and the second season is about to pick up where things left off.
For those hyper aware of the original quattro, there are some glaring details that are wrong with the car... or rather its fictional existence in the year 1981. As an article from Click Liverpool readily points out, the red coupe is an '83 right hand drive with a plate registration from an old Datsun for those nutty enough to run a check.
Apparently, some people are bent over the lack of attention to detail. Now in fairness, the article's author is probably trying to stir the pot up a bit with the quotes he site sin the article. Still, and if I may be frank, we hear at Fourtitude are simply happy to see the car on screen. The show is entertaining, and simply that.... entertainment. It's nice to see the coupe getting more prominence in pop culture and if values go up as a result then so be it. Good for those who've stuck it out and still own one.
Read more of the story after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Fire Up the quattro.... But Enough with the Acute Audi Scrutiny ... ([email protected])*

well put.
Big deal if the car isn't quite up to the correct spec, and the reg plate is quite funny.....it is TV after all.....
It's a decent show, and it's a welcome change of pace from just watching the cars on youtube.
The market value of these cars has grown by leaps, and bounds in the UK.
Here in the states, it's always a different story, most folks don't realise they exist on our shores.....
We are never surprised by this!


----------

